# Best carb-rich supplements?



## Tre (Mar 22, 2015)

I need something convenient to drink for fast acting carbs.

I also need advice on cheap supps for slin like dextrose, waxy maize, dirt cheap protein etc....




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------

